# Have a scuba project in search of a lathe or mill?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys and gals,

Santa brought me a lathe/milling machine combo. At 900 lbs, I''ll bet is was a challange to get that bad boy down the chimney! Anyway, it is just a hobby setup. It is not a high precesion unit like a Southbend or Bridgeport, but it should do the job for most hobby projects.

Anyone out there have any suggestions for a scuba milling or lathe project?

Anyone need something milled or turned?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You got my gears turning now, gotta be something to build! hmm....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Bring it on Bro!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If you can make muzzle rings for a biller 48 out of stainless, cheaper than can be bought, I will be a customer lol.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get a Machinerys Handbook. It's a necessary reference for any machinists. :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Get a Machinerys Handbook. It's a necessary reference for any machinists. :thumbup:


Got one!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> If you can make muzzle rings for a biller 48 out of stainless, cheaper than can be bought, I will be a customer lol.


Can you point me to a site that sells them?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Can you point me to a site that sells them?


On the biller website, it is SLR (part number). My apologies, they call it a slide ring. It keeps the shaft secure to the muzzle until you fire. It is not the slide spring that attaches to the shock cord. 

It is the one thing that I could think of that needed to be machined. And I lose them when I have to "get creative" getting a fish out of a wreck.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> On the biller website, it is SLR (part number). My apologies, they call it a slide ring. It keeps the shaft secure to the muzzle until you fire. It is not the slide spring that attaches to the shock cord.
> 
> It is the one thing that I could think of that needed to be machined. And I lose them when I have to "get creative" getting a fish out of a wreck.


Is this the part you mean?:http://dixiediver.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=1356


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

That's it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

4 bucks are you kidding a lathe will use more electricity than that. A tool bit to cut stainless costs twice as much as that.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

sealark said:


> 4 bucks are you kidding a lathe will use more electricity than that. A tool bit to cut stainless costs twice as much as that.


It was the only thing I could think of that needed to be turned lol. Didn't think about logistics.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> It was the only thing I could think of that needed to be turned lol. Didn't think about logistics.


LOL! No worries.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Also gotta watch the grade of stainless - those things take a beating.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> Also gotta watch the grade of stainless - those things take a beating.


Indeed. 

I have carbide bits, so I should be able to machine harder grades of SS.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

I got two lengths (4' &3') of stainless 1.250 boat shaft. I live in Niceville and work in FWB, if you get over this way i can set you up.


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone have any cheap (relatively cheap) sources of delrin or the equivalent? I would much rather use delrin than pvc for making rebreather parts, for testing purposes only of course. Can you do threads yet Brian?


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

McMaster- carr will have what you need, I don't know about cheap


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Silent said:


> Anyone have any cheap (relatively cheap) sources of delrin or the equivalent? I would much rather use delrin than pvc for making rebreather parts, for testing purposes only of course.


Gary - I have boxes full of the stuff.




Silent said:


> Can you do threads yet Brian?


Can do.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's a lathe/scuba project I did during the BP oil spill called "Red Snapper In Oil." It's big leaf maple and 9" tall. Can't take it diving but it looks good on the mantle.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

JFG said:


> I got two lengths (4' &3') of stainless 1.250 boat shaft. I live in Niceville and work in FWB, if you get over this way i can set you up.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

I could use some p-ports...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

mike6043 said:


> I could use some p-ports...


Know of any site that has dimensions for p-ports?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Update:* My shop is being wired for 220v this week. I should be able to fire up my lathe & mill soon.

My wife's list of things for me to fabricate is getting longer every day.:001_huh: I'm still interested in building some scuba projects, if you have suggestions for things that a diver may need.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you cut new threads on a Riffe shaft so that I can use the more common tips(thread size) for the other brand of guns, what is it 5/16 vs 6mm?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can cut 5/16 threads on your shaft. $10


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Can you cut new threads on a Riffe shaft so that I can use the more common tips(thread size) for the other brand of guns, what is it 5/16 vs 6mm?


Ron's (sealark) offer sounds like a good deal. I bought an adapter last week, and I think it was at least that much.

BTW - These are the breakaway spear tips I use when targeting medum-sized fish. I have used both the "tri-cut" and "rock point" models, and they work well for me.

I suspect you can find a good deal on them if you look around on-line. I usually buy mine from MBT when they have them in stock. I believe I picked them up at Dive Pros before as well.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

sealark said:


> I can cut 5/16 threads on your shaft. $10


Sweet! 
Where are you located?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just give me a call for directions West side of Pens.Ron


----------

